# Greetings from the Finger Lakes...



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* smurdly. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

:thumbs_upWELCOME TO AT!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## palefty (Sep 8, 2004)

snurdly said:


> ..Been into bow-hunting for 10 years now, and averaging about 1 take per season. 2009 will be interesting as I will attempt to switch to left-handed (per dominate eye)


What made you decide to change after 10yrs the other way? 

Is an alternative to close the dominate eye... or at least squint it (drop eye lid) so it does not take over? You would loose some of your sight picture.. but it is a thought.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

